# Walmart ( Chinese ) dog toys



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

the recent findings of lead paint on kid's toys has made me curious as to whet my dog gets...so I googled " lead paint on dog toys" and look at what all came up. I was shocked, but somehow not suprised....please read through a few of the sites and give me some opinions 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=lead+paint+on+dog+toys


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Truthfully, I don't give my dogs anything except for toys that were meant for dogs. And since mine are hardcore chewers, they only get the really tough stuff. Nylabones, Kong toys, sterilized hard natural bones (usually cow femur, iirc), and Orbee toys. 

Everyone has to choose their own level of comfort when it comes to dog toys. A lot of folks I know give their dogs stuffie toys, but I wouldn't dare leave my two mutts alone with a stuffy. I have little doubt that they would ingest (and possibly choke on) stuffing, plastic eyes, noses, etc. So they only get the really tough stuff. And only toys labeled for dog chewing.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

My dog doesn't seem to do toys anymore. We used to have a whole bunch but they all died. She is content with rawhide bones and tennis balls.


----------

